# Shotgun buck



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Just got a picture of the buck I got on opening morning.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

wow thats a bruit! Are you getting him mounted? Sweet forked brow tines he sure had a lot of character. Congrats!


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes I am. We just bought 5 acres in hocking county last year and are almost done with the cabin. That is the first buck taken on our property. I hope its a sign of things to come.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice buck!!!


----------

